# Aluminum Pontoon Welding



## slambert (Aug 23, 2002)

Does anyone know of a person that has portable equipment to repair/weld aluminum pontoons. I am located in the Rockford, Grand Rapids areia...Thanks for your help [email protected]


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

This stuff works great

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0001390010655a.shtml


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I had my Lund boat welded at the Lund boat dealer in Decatur, MI the fall before last. They have a local guy with the equipment in his truck that comes to their store for the weld jobs. It may be worth a call and see if the'll give the guys name. He may be from Kalamazoo or somewhere closer to you. The dealer is High's Marine in Decatur, MI.

Paul Clift
Mattawan, MI


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Do it yourself with alumaweld. just a torch and a wire brush. this is a fantastic product.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I know a guy just South of Watervliet that does welding and I believe he is mobile............let me know if you want his info.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

im on the other side of the state so not much help there, but have welded about a zillion pontoons over the years. 
first off... buy some dock bumpers, im willing to bet you rubbed a hole threw the side of the tube against a dock post, 90% of my work. second are there drain holes in the pontoons? if not adding them will save you trying to pump water out in the future. also if you try to do it yourself, and it certainly can be done. watch out for warping. aluminum can really move when you heat it up.


----------



## steez138 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rooster that cabela's link just goes to their homepage, what works grear?


----------

